# 1/4 mile time



## Captainjjm (Mar 18, 2006)

what should a 6.0 GTO run in 1/4 mile with ET heads, Comp cam, Fast intake, Kooks headers, Corsa sport catback, underdrive pulley upgraded clutch and rearend.

Thanks Ed


----------

